# hacer una bobina para receptor de AM



## inquisidora (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Quiero armar un receptor de AM, tengo varios circuitos de internet, pero para el filtro ajustable de entrada, no sé armar la bobina, tengo" idea " de que tengo que hacer el primario con una cantidad de vueltas....., etc. Gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 21, 2006)

Mira a ver si este circuito te saca de dudas, que tiene en el esquema como poder hacer la bobina, la ferrita de 1 cm y el hilo lacado del fino.


----------



## inquisidora (Dic 21, 2006)

gracias Alfqu, voy a comenzar a hacerla pero para comenzar con el segundo bobinado de 60 vueltas debo cortar el cable ? (sé que lo tengo que enrollar en un tubo de cartulina)


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola inquisidora, cuando llegues a 20 vueltas de hilo pones un destornillador o algo como tope para que ese tramo sobresalga un pelin para saber que has hecho las 20 vueltas, al terminar con las siguientes 60 vueltas ese destornillador o lo que sea lo quitas y lijas el lacado del hilo en ese tramo para poder soldarlo y de esa manera tienes las 3 conexiones.


----------



## inquisidora (Dic 22, 2006)

Bárbaro Alfqu, lo voy a hacer  y luego te comento


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Abr 12, 2009)

inquisidora deja tus circuitos en el foro para poder observarlos y ver que tipo de bobinas son. gracias


----------



## quizpe (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola yo queria incurcionar con las valvulas y este projecto me parecio de lujo, pero el tema de la bobina, como puedo hacer?
este es el link del projecto es el de una sola valvula y usa una bobina pero no sé de cuantas vueltas


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 18, 2009)

La bobina no la puedes hacer por tus medios, lo primero esta echa con hilo de linz, después esta hecha industrialmente y con maquina, si la podrías hacer en un rollo de papel higiénico, bobinando un arrollamiento de 20 espiras para el primario y de 60 a 80 para el secundario con hilo de cobre de 2m/m.
Antonio.


----------

